# Shimano shifter - cable hook unit



## dhd.evans (21 Mar 2016)

I've lost the cable hook unit in my front shifter - it's a Shimano 2300 brifter. Does anyone have one in their spares box? They seem to be out of stock everywhere...

Looks like this:


----------

